# My 2006 haunted garage idea



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Hello all, I'm new to the forums and would like to tell you what I have in mind for my haunt this year so when I ask questions you have an idea of what I'm trying to achieve. I'm doing a haunted/possessed house and I want the house to look abandoned and very spooky. Below is a drawing I did (please disregard the spelling errors I did the drawing during a very boring military class) which kinda lays-out what I have in mind at this point. All my props will be static, except a fan on the ghost and a few small items like that but, nothing moving at this point. My haunt will rely heavily on lighting and shadows for effect and the garage will be where most of the props will be located. If you are wondering what/who is in the upper right-hand window I what it to be Ragan (SP?) from the Exorcist movie and I want a light which will fad in and out on "her" but, more on the "how to" later.

I did a "test" in the garage last night (sorry no pics this time) and have already run into problems. It seems I have way to much lighting for the effect I'm looking for. I turned out the two ceiling (blue) lights and it started to look the way I want. I think I will move one of the ceiling lights to the floor of the garage to light the fog which will be coming from both the frig and a line I will have running to the floor.

Reading through the forums the past couple of days I have already found a tutorial (link posted by Otaku) in one of the threads (lighting colors and blacklights) which looks to contain a ton of good information on lightings, which I'm going to read today.

Well, that's it for now but, I'm looking forward to participating in your wonderful forum and together, building my first real haunt!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Good Start, Eyes.
I always map out my yard before I set things up and always write down any ideas that pop in my head.I also save EVERY note or pic for future reference.Just because I do not do it this year,doesnt mean I wouldnt use it down the line.Keep a folder or notebook to cram it all in. 
For your light on Regan,There is a product from www.winfieldcollection.com.It is a Light Controller#LITFD2 A 2 channel controller switches power from one channel to the other creating the look of motion.Adjustable speed and plugs directly into power.Up to 300 watts and weather resistant. 
I use it on a slow speed to fade a light source from one side of a skullface to the other.I think it was 35.00 dollars and cheaper if you buy 2 or more.
Hope this helps.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Great layout! One thing I used to do to board up windows was just like this:
http://www.horrorseek.com/halloween/juggernaut/boards/Boards.html
Instead of foam I used a 1/8 x 4' x 8' sheet of door skin. I cut this into strips to look like individual boards making sure to cut crooked lines so it looked like scrap wood. I then attached these boards to some 1 x2 pine wood end pieces which were as long as the windows were high. Four small screws to hold the end pieces on. Label each window facade so you can put it in the same window each year and you can use the same screw holes evey year!
If you are totally confused now just read the link, it is very similar to what I did. I would do it just like his if I had it to do again.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

darryl said:


> Great layout! One thing I used to do to board up windows was just like this:
> http://www.horrorseek.com/halloween/juggernaut/boards/Boards.html


Wow, Darryl!~ thanks for the website. I have been looking and looking for a "how to" to do the windows, I have many ideas in mind but wanted to see what worked. I have never found a "how to" for window. Thanks!!!!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Eyes, that's looking like a great plan.

I too always do a layout and check lists and shopping lists and I hang on to them all. I have dating back to 1997 I think. Even if I don't use anything from those it's fun to look back at them and see what I was thinking.

Once you get the lighting you want I don't think you need anything to really move. The lighting could be done so well people may think things are moving.

For your ghost with the blacklight are you possibly going to make a FCG? If not maybe for the ghost have a fan by it so it moves since that is something very simple and easy to do.

You've also inspired me to board up windows.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Wyatt (and MrsMyers) I never thought about saving my drawings and notes but, it sounds like a good idea...thanks.  Wyatt, I'm going to take a look at your link now, will let you know if it's what I'm looking for.

Darryl, I'm planning on doing this ( http://www.hauntedyards.com/windowboards.html ) on my windows because of the ease and the fact I can store them for next year but, thanks for your imputs.

MrsMyers, I was planning on using a fan on my ghost to give it a little movement, thanks for your imputs also. 

Dr Morbius, sorry about posting in the wrong section, still getting used to the forum lay-out and sections.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Wyatt, I can't find the item on the site, even did a search of their catalog and nothing??


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey eyes, I really like the velcroe idea. I am going to work on something like that! I wasnt sure where to store mine as my hubby is already upset that Im taking over the shed he built to ensure he had enough room in the garage to work on his Jeep. 

He he, gotta build myself another shed ... is there a bylaw to how many shed could be on ones property?


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey Eyes,
It took a while, but I did find the light controller in the online store.
At the top of the page is a search engine for the catalog.
Type in "LITFD2" ,it will come up in the botton right corner.
click on it and the price will come up.($34.95)
There is no other info ,but what description I wrote in my first reply, is what was in my catalog. On a personal level, I love this device.For someone like me who is so electronic deficient, anything that I can buy that I just plug in, is heaven. If It makes one project that much easier, then there is time for another.
Good luck to you


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hellrazor....I had the same problem. We bought a shed for all the pool and patio stuff during the off season and the Halloween stuff was in the garage and attic. Well, hubby decided he needed his garage a bit cleaner so he bought a bigger shed for all the pool stuff and gave me the smaller (8x8) shed for my Halloween stuff. Silly man....doesn't he understand that once you open up some space it just means that now you need more stuff to fill it back up with? Now the shed is full, 2 closets AND the garage is packed and most of the stuff in the garage, well, about 65% of it anyway is Halloween stuff. I guess the point is, you can never have enough storage because you will just keep making more stuff and adding to the things you already have. I could put 3 more sheds in the back yard and it still wouldn't be enough, although I may be able to actually walk through the garage for a change!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Hellrazor said:


> Hey eyes, I really like the velcroe idea. I am going to work on something like that! I wasnt sure where to store mine as my hubby is already upset that Im taking over the shed he built to ensure he had enough room in the garage to work on his Jeep.
> 
> He he, gotta build myself another shed ... is there a bylaw to how many shed could be on ones property?


Yea that's wat sold me on the idea, the velcro. I rent so I can't do anything that will damage the house so the velcro is perfect for me. Also the "boards" will be lite weight and easy to keep. I'm going to build some of the boards this weekend and I'l let you guys/gals know how they come out.

Thanks Wyatt, this looks like it will "fit the bill" and is something I can use for a number of Halloweens to come.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I took a site map of our property that we got when we bought it and then made a copy and then on that whited out all of the useless stuff, so that I had the fences and footage and such left. I made a bunch of copies of that one and those are what I use every year to map out my plans. I still have to draw in the trees, but that is okay.

It really does help!


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

A site map is a good idea. I need more stuff though before I do one. I would just get depressed with all the empty space. Oh well, my collection will build over the years.


----------

